
Our ideas about what early movies looked like are all wrong - mastazi
https://aeon.co/videos/our-ideas-about-what-early-movies-looked-like-are-all-wrong
======
noesapproved
Shitty article. It barely contains anything. This domain should be blocked
from being able to be posted here. Just clickbait all the way.

~~~
mastazi
It is a video post, the short text underneath is just meant as commentary to
the video. Your comment about the domain is so far from being accurate that it
makes me question if you’re trolling or actually believe what you say.

